# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Round Leadlight

## mick61

G`day can any of you blokes make a a round leadlight disc about 100-150mm round with a picture or design.
Mick :Biggrin:

----------


## autogenous

You need a compass glass cutter. Then a lead ball on a brass rod. 
Tap gently so the glass brakes on the scribe and pop it out or just go down the glass shop and get them to cut it for you.

----------


## savage

> G`day can any of you blokes make a a round leadlight disc about 100-150mm round with a picture or design.
> Mick

  G'Day Mick61,
I read your post as wanting a round lead light, sort of what you see in the gable end in the attic in some American houses, not just a round circle of glass as posted by Autogenous, am I correct?.... 
If you are after a 100-150mm round design, what exactly did you have in mind as far as a pattern is concerned, is it a hanging or going into a frame e.g. round window?...
How much are you wanting to spend, as this will dramatically effect the type of glass and colors used, then there is postage and packaging, I am located in Sydney. Let me know and I'll see what we can work out, if your interested. 
Eric.

----------


## HiString

100 - 150mm in diameter is terribly restrictive from a design point of view. Using the copper foil method will give more flexibility but it has never really been accepted in Aust., as suitable for exposure to the elements.   :Cool:

----------


## savage

> 100 - 150mm in diameter is terribly restrictive from a design point of view. Using the copper foil method will give more flexibility but it has never really been accepted in Aust., as suitable for exposure to the elements.

  That is true but if you run "C" channel around the outer edge is would give it more strength and if the foil failed it would still stay together, and it would be a strong anchor point for a hanging mechanism.
Eric. 
P.S. the foil technique is really starting to gather a crowd, most places teach both methods in the same course, it's then left up to the student to choose which is the better way for each job.

----------


## HiString

Much depends on the intended purpose ( as you asked in your earlier post). If it is a hanging with an illustrative design, then foil could be the prefered option, if the design was more traditional or geometric then lead would have an advantage due to it's clean defined lines. If, on the other hand, it is going to be exposed to the weather, then the preference in Aust., has always been towards lead............the concern with foil is that if the adhesion to the glass breaks down then it will no longer be waterproof, an issue that is usually much easier to resolve with a leaded window. Another point here is that even though there are some very narrow lead cames, for windows exposed to the weather it is advisable to avoid those that allow the minimum amounts of putty as they can be vulnerable to both waterproofing and stength issues. 
From a teaching perspective.........if you are teaching leadlighting/stained glass, the focus should initially be on the leaded technique as it requires or demands greater accuracy in virtually all stages of construction, foiling doesn't needs the degree of accuracy or the same soldering skills.   :Cool:

----------


## mick61

Thanks for the replies I was thinking about puting a ring of assorted coloured pieces of glass into a bowl ie.useing a bowl shape as a frame.
Mick :Biggrin:

----------


## savage

> Thanks for the replies I was thinking about puting a ring of assorted coloured pieces of glass into a bowl ie.useing a bowl shape as a frame.
> Mick

  G'Day Mick61,
Sorry for the delay in my response, I have been without a phone/internet for a week and I think in this day and age it is just not good enough, anyway what exactly are you proposing to do with the disc when you get it?......You mention a bowl shape, I was under the impression that it was to be a flat disc!... :Confused:  Here is one design that I have done for you, not knowing what type of bird you are thinking of only that you would like it in-flight, you can tell me what you think, or what you want. As you have gathered, this is a form of art and what you like others may not, so don't be afraid to say so, just back it up with some suggestions. :2thumbsup:

----------


## wheelinround

Eric during the week LOML picked up 3 books with leadlight images in them 
1 Sea Faeries
2 Dragon Wings & Faerie things
3 Faerie Lights 
I can sacn and email them if you wish. 
Ray

----------


## savage

> Eric during the week LOML picked up 3 books with leadlight images in them 
> 1 Sea Faeries
> 2 Dragon Wings & Faerie things
> 3 Faerie Lights 
> I can sacn and email them if you wish. 
> Ray

  Thanks Ray,
That would be great, I am getting a small collection of patterns together myself and it is small in comparison to a lot of the people who do glass work. The guy who teaches me has hundreds of patterns, ask him for something and he will get several together in a few minutes, theres a bloke who knows his stuff.
Eric. :2thumbsup:

----------


## wheelinround

http://glassbooks.com.au/ 
Eric these are the series I mentioned  
LOML went back to store to see what ones were left at 50c she was going to buy them and drop them over I recall where you live just which number  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I have forgot and can't find it where ever I have writen it down.  :Doh:  
A change of checkout chick who decided they were $2 instead  :Yikes2:  LOML left with out them 
Where from there is a discount warehouse along Smithfield Rd where old Hudsons used to be. 
I have started scanning and will put them to a CD and drop that over IF I get the 3 books done prior the Sydney Wood Work show if your going you could pick it up from me there at the Ornamental Turners stand Hordon Pavillion. 
Ray

----------


## savage

G'Day Ray, 
I don't think I'll be getting to the wood show this year as my young bloke has moved out and is living with his girlfriend and her parents, he is now at Maclean. Do you still get around to the P.C.Y.C. I could get it from you there or you could drop it in and we'll catch up on that cuppa' I promised you, I'll P.M. you my address, but the house No  :Redface:  is 19, you can't miss it just look for the big boat in the front yard. 
Thanks again Ray,
Eric. (savage).

----------


## wheelinround

> G'Day Ray, 
> I don't think I'll be getting to the wood show this year as my young bloke has moved out and is living with his girlfriend and her parents, he is now at Maclean. Do you still get around to the P.C.Y.C. I could get it from you there or you could drop it in and we'll catch up on that cuppa' I promised you, I'll P.M. you my address, but the house No  is 19, you can't miss it just look for the big boat in the front yard. 
> Thanks again Ray,
> Eric. (savage).

  No worries we can drop them out Eric PM received. 
No PCYC cost went up to $80 a quarter for 2 hrs one day a week  :Yikes2: not bad for government funded place. Thats besides the membership fee to PCYC you have to pay. 
EDITED 1520 All done burnt to CD Eric.

----------


## savage

Many thanks Ray, hope to see you soon, Thursdays are out as I take my wife to hydro and Monday morning is shopping day, but home in the arvo, I think it will be easier if I P.M. you my phone number and you can ring the day before, or whenever it suits you so things don't get messed up.
Eric. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Artiglass

> *That is true but if you run "C" channel around the outer edge is would give it more strength and if the foil failed it would still stay together, and it would be a strong anchor point for a hanging mechanism.*
> Eric. 
> P.S. the foil technique is really starting to gather a crowd, most places teach both methods in the same course, it's then left up to the student to choose which is the better way for each job.

  A C channel of lead around a copperfoiled piece will not give it any strength at all I am afraid. Lead stretches over time where copperfoiled work is strong and stable. Using a c channel lead around a copperfoiled piece of work and then hanging from that channel will encourage it to stretch sooner. 
Better a full copperfoiled piece of work rather than a hybrid of foiled and lead.

----------

